# Aquarium Photography



## tomh (19 Jul 2013)

Hi,

I have been looking for advice on photographing my planted tank but have been struggling to find anything. There are a lot of great photos on this site so I was hoping that people would be able to share their ideas. I have a Nikon DSLR but I am actually getting better photos on my Iphone, albeit at low resolution. Any basic or advanced techniques would be great?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## tim (19 Jul 2013)

Hi Tom, ukaps has some awesome photographers, I'm not one of them , some good links in this thread though How do i take a good full tank shot? | UK Aquatic Plant Society good luck with the photography I think lots of practice is the key.


----------



## clonitza (19 Jul 2013)

Low light photography tips apply to aquarium photography, one random article to read:
Low Light Photography Tips

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## tomh (19 Jul 2013)

Plenty of reading there, thanks guys, i will see how i get on.


----------



## ceg4048 (19 Jul 2013)

Thread has been moved to the Photography section.

Cheers,


----------



## bluemoon280 (21 Jul 2013)

tim said:


> Hi Tom, ukaps has some awesome photographers, I'm not one of them , some good links in this thread though How do i take a good full tank shot? | UK Aquatic Plant Society good luck with the photography I think lots of practice is the key.


----------



## tomh (9 Aug 2013)

Ok after much reading and 1000s of photos i am starting to figure it out, so though I would post a couple. Still a long way to go though. I have used Photoshop for many years but not attempted any on photos yet, but think I may look into it.

Taken with a Nikon D5200 on HRD mode


----------



## flygja (13 Aug 2013)

I think you're well on your way there. I'd suggest a slight white balance tweak to reduce the yellow tint. Some boost in saturation would help perk things up a bit. I don't usually process aquarium photos in HDR because I always some contrast and dark areas in a scape.


----------



## tomh (13 Aug 2013)

flygja said:


> I think you're well on your way there. I'd suggest a slight white balance tweak to reduce the yellow tint. Some boost in saturation would help perk things up a bit. I don't usually process aquarium photos in HDR because I always some contrast and dark areas in a scape.


 Great, I will give it a try, thanks


----------



## basil (23 Nov 2013)

Whatever you settle on, photgraphy is fascinating and I've found that especially with shrimp it enables you to enjoy the detail that you'd probably
never appreciate with the naked eye. I've always enjoyed taking pictures of my tanks and shrimp, but found myself getting increasingly frustrated with the point and clicks. Earlier this year I bought a Canon DSLR, just with the standard 18-55mm kit lense and it's the best thing I ever did! It's a now becoming a hobby in it's own right, and I've just this weekend ordered myself a dedicated macro lense. Can't wait to get snapping next week!

My advice would be save for the DSLR!


----------

